# Anoroid OS



## arorasays (Jan 2, 2012)

The battery of my INTEX aqua Q7 smartphone gets discharged overnight
It appears that some customised unwanted programmes start in the background which keep consuming the battery. is there a way to get rid
of them and enhance the time of my smartphone battery


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Do you have any idea what those programs are or how they might have gotten on your phone? Have you installed any apps that come as a bundle?


----------



## arorasays (Jan 2, 2012)

No , they come preinstalled. when I power on my phone it says anoroide is Starting
and the programs start runnimg in the background.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Some of them are mentioned here Intex Aqua Q7 Android Smartphone- Features, Price, Specifications you should be able to stop the app.


----------

